# Good point Value?



## me_little_me (Sep 18, 2010)

I did searches but was unable to find this question or an answer. Feel free to point out what I missed.

What is a good point value for AGR points? I don't have a lot of them so I'd like to save them for the most bang for the buck. As a senior, I get 10% discount so I feel sometimes the deal may not be worth it.

What would be considered a "good" value for, say, per 1000 points in dollars for train travel or rooms?

What is the most someone has gotten per 1000 points for train travel or rooms?

Is $10/1000 (penny a point) good?

I fully realize this is based on a minimum number of points for a trip but by looking at the price of a trip and looking at the cost in points, one could come up with a dollar value.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 18, 2010)

Since you can buy points for 2.75¢ per point, that is the very minimum I would consider to be a good return!




However, I try to get at least 4-5¢ per point value!



Because it does not matter what the bucket is, the point awards are the same, I have gotten a high bucket room a few times - and received over 12¢ per point value!





On some CA routes (1K awards), I have received over 5¢ per point value!

If the point value is under 2.75¢ per point, I would buy a ticket, and earn the points for later!


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 20, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Since you can buy points for 2.75¢ per point, that is the very minimum I would consider to be a good return!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in heaven if I can get a deluxe bedroom SPK-LAX or SPK-CHI on an award when only high bucket is available.


----------



## Bigval109 (Oct 11, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Since you can buy points for 2.75¢ per point, that is the very minimum I would consider to be a good return!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm presently looking at a reward trip that cost $2,000 for a 2 zone bedroom but will cost me 30,000 points one way. I haven't done the math but it looked real good to me since I could never afford that trip any other way  Plus with the 5% rebate in points, that will take off about 1,500 points of the cost  Can someone do the math for me or tell me how to compute the point value.  I keep coming up with 8250 and I don't know what I did wrong :wacko:


----------



## abcnews (Oct 11, 2010)

$2,000 divided by 30,000 = $0.0667 per point, or about 7 cents per point, which is about $70 per 1,000 points, or $700 for 10,000.

*Actually, $2,000 divided by 28,500 = 7 cents per point. (AGR Chase Master Card discount).

Good return...


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 11, 2010)

That would = $1050 PER (ROOMETTE) ZONE ?????

rf


----------

